# Tyson has really bulked up?



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

<I>The new Amore restaurant on West Madison is getting to be the place to be. Seen dining recently, the Bulls' Tyson Chandler, who folks say has really bulked up with muscles, and his fiancee, Kimberly Brown, whom he will marry July 26 in California</i>

http://www.suntimes.com/output/foster/cst-nws-stella28.html


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Could this be the year both Chandler and Curry stop looking like kids and start playing like real pros?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

A bigger and stronger Tyson Chandler would be great, but I'll believe it when I see it. I really hope he has added some strenght to help him from getting easily injured. I'm looking forward to seeing the first pictures from training camp, a leaner and meaner Eddy Curry and a bigger and stronger Tyson Chandler would make me a whole lot more optimistic about this season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If everything comes together this can be a real special team. We got the point guard taking care of 6 deep I think, with Kirk and Gordon as the 2 qualities. 2 guard is a little weak but well suited none the less. 3 is perfectly fitted. And the bigmen can do special things.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i am going to have to put this in the "i'll believe it when i see it category"

we have been sold a bill of goods on Tyson's body 3 years staright .and in truth if his body can take the pounding it doesn't seem to matter a thin tyson played well last year.

we have seen a thinner curry , lets see a thicker tyson.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

:ttiwwp: 

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i agree :ttiwwp:


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry to say this but I saw Tyson having breakfast at Walker Bros in highland park about a month ago and he still looked the same to me.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> <I>The new Amore restaurant on West Madison is getting to be the place to be. Seen dining recently, the Bulls' Tyson Chandler, who folks say has really bulked up with muscles, and his fiancee, Kimberly Brown, *whom he will marry July 26 in California*</i>


So much for Tyson's supposed dedication to working hard in the off-season... why's he getting married in California when I'm sure the Berto has perfectly good facilities to hold the cermony?!? Let me guess, the next thing we'll hear is that he and his wife will take a cruise afterwards for their honeymoon? :groucho:


----------



## Erock10 (Sep 17, 2004)

The thread is basically useless without pics but if it is of any consolation -- I saw him (and Kimberly Brown -- She's pretty damn hot!) about 2 months ago eating breakfast and he did look noticably bigger.

Let's hope that he kept it up


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree with the believe on sight , with all respect I don't think they R the most objective opinions while they know everybody wants to hear how he bulkedup.

on the other hand I'd like to put extra emphasis on the meaning of this if true:

I think a bulkedup TC means tons to the bulls even playoffs (bash on) .there is no reason a 240-250 tc cannot rule the paint in turms of rebounding (and blocks).he's already a very good rebounder per minute , together with the fact that with his ling body lower back strength means staying on court longer , taking hits from the Big Bens of the kleague.a stronger TC with enough minutes could be imho the top rebounder in the league (they just don't come with this package of size and mobility)or atleast a top 3-5 one hopefully for years , and thats a brick in building a team , not a leader , not a superstar , but a player with an advantage and the health to use it.Kirk is a brick I'd come to ove too , but again , not the franchise we need , but a dam good efficient player to have next to our franchise hopefully to come (I like Ben, I love Deng , and I really try to be humble and give Pax the credit for good drafts , unlike dealing always , but I don't think they R franchises to come)

Bottomline , if true , It would be of great help to our team , I think more than just TC playing good , it will effect te team , we'll have more balls in our hands and the 285 pnd hole in our paint might get major help also in turms of strength...


anything about Tyson developing a 4 foot J :grinning:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Erock10</b>!
> The thread is basically useless without pics but if it is of any consolation -- I saw him (and Kimberly Brown -- She's pretty damn hot!) about 2 months ago eating breakfast and he did look noticably bigger.
> 
> Let's hope that he kept it up


That's what SHE said!

:groucho:

huh huh. huh huh.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Tyson has really bulked up?*



> Originally posted by <b>Kramer</b>!
> 
> So much for Tyson's supposed dedication to working hard in the off-season... why's he getting married in California when I'm sure the Berto has perfectly good facilities to hold the cermony?!?


Haha, that's classic.

Seriously, couldn't he wait until he's injured and hold the ceremony then?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Does this officially answer the question "Is Tyson bigger?" Judge for yourself:

(This is on the homepage of Bulls.com as we speak)










In my opinion, I really don't care if he's bigger or not...look at that tan! Did Tyson get himself bronzed?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Does this officially answer the question "Is Tyson bigger?" Judge for yourself:
> 
> (This is on the homepage of Bulls.com as we speak)
> ...


He doesn't look apprecciably bigger to me.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

someone said thats not a recent photo...that ones been around


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> someone said thats not a recent photo...that ones been around


The name of the file indicates today's date, for what it's worth. I don't see why they'd post an old pic, but who knows?!


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

Not sure if this is credible or not. 

If you check out the properties for the pic, it says in the file name 040930. 

If broken down by an intelligent person, the person would see that the file was a pic of Tyson added on 9-30-04 which is today.

Just a thought.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> The name of the file indicates today's date, for what it's worth. I don't see why they'd post an old pic, but who knows?!


I'm glad we noticed the same exact thing. I guess we're smart. :yes:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

He's bigger, but I wouldn't use the word "bulky" to describe him. What's most important is that he spent all summer strengthening himself at Berto. He didn't take any shortcuts. However things turn out for him this season, no one will be able to say that he wasn't dedicated to his offseason conditioning program.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>WookiesOnRitalin</b>!
> Not sure if this is credible or not.
> 
> If you check out the properties for the pic, it says in the file name 040930.
> ...


ohh i get it. the implications of this didn't get by even me


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not sure what he looked like during last season but he still has some skinny *** arms for a power player in that picture.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

You guys are all wrong. 

His weight should not really be in his arms. His weight should be in his torso. That's where he needs the weight and honestly, I think I see some size increase in his trunk and upper torso. His chest looks bigger. His obliques and abs look stronger. That's where his weight needs to be concentrated because those muscles are responsible for supporting the back. 

By the looks of things, those muscle groups have improved which is good news for those who are concerned about his back.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i couldn't see his abs thru that shirt


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

His senior year of high school.

Compared to the new pic.


----------



## WookiesOnRitalin (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> i couldn't see his abs thru that shirt


You can see an increase of size in his torso.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*calf*

I’ve heard rumors that, in a somewhat questionable move, Chandler spent the entire off season developing rock-hard, football sized calves.

That’s where all the new muscle is. We need a better picture.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Has he really put on any muscle ? This was him 3/6/04... 










If anything, he looks like he's lost muscle...:no:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Here's what I think...

I think it's really too hard to judge from the bulls.com picture whether he's any bigger or stronger. To tell for sure, you'd really have to have a shirt-less Tyson nor versus shirt-less Tyson 6 months ago which I doubt you'd find. Or get an objective measure such as his benchpress weight now versus then, or his ab-press weight.


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm not sure we're going to get to see a picture of where his most important muscle additions should be: his torso. Unless they catch a pic of him playing a scrimmage with shirts and skins (and he's on the skins team), we're not going to get visual evidence.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm not buying it , he doesn't look bigger at all , not one once heavier , in fact compared to that march photo he looks smaller .I'm not buying this all his muscle is his torso business either , are you telling me all he did was work on that specific part of his body? if he really dedicated himself to getting bigger there should be more done elsewhere. 

that being said , it doesn't really matter if he is bigger what matters is if he is stronger and more sturdy , and we'll know the answer to that in a couple of weeks when he starts playing in the preseason.


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

i recently saw tyson at a restaraunt eating breakfast also and he looked somewhat bigger, but w/o better pics you guys can't tell.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

He's still got twiglets for arms but I bet he could crush a typical household pet with his back muscles. :yes:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> An intense off-season training regimen put 20 pounds of muscle on Chandler's frame, mostly on his shoulders and midsection.



The bits we can't see, then. Would explain a lot.


----------

